
Two-Year Old Startup Brex Now Has a $2.6B Valuation - kbyatnal
https://www.forbes.com/sites/donnafuscaldo/2019/06/11/two-year-old-startup-brex-now-has-a-2-6-billion-valuation/
======
lostmymind66
yeah, well, the profit could be $0 or negative and still have this valuation.

I'm not that impressed by these numbers anymore, because it's mostly bullshit
hype in an attempt to pump up a future IPO and make the investors rich.

